# Bionda o mora?



## 7up (10 Ottobre 2021)

Una recente ricerca ha rivelato che il *colore dei capelli di una donna* può notevolmente *influenzare* il modo in cui il *sesso opposto* percepisce la sua *personalità* e la sua *sensualità*. Sembra quindi, che *gli uomini prediligano le bionde*, ritenendole visibilmente *più giovanili* e attribuendo loro un *aspetto più sano* rispetto alle more. Riflettendo la lunga tradizione dei *vecchi stereotipi* sulle bionde, inoltre, il genere maschile giudica le *donne dai capelli chiari* anche *sessualmente più affascinanti*.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Una recente ricerca ha rivelato che il *colore dei capelli di una donna* può notevolmente *influenzare* il modo in cui il *sesso opposto* percepisce la sua *personalità* e la sua *sensualità*. Sembra quindi, che *gli uomini prediligano le bionde*, ritenendole visibilmente *più giovanili* e attribuendo loro un *aspetto più sano* rispetto alle more. Riflettendo la lunga tradizione dei *vecchi stereotipi* sulle bionde, inoltre, il genere maschile giudica le *donne dai capelli chiari* anche *sessualmente più affascinanti*.


Una domanda?
Io dove rientro?
Colore dei miei capelli...zucchero filato...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## 7up (10 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una domanda?
> Io dove rientro?
> Colore dei miei capelli...zucchero filato...


Le minoranze non vengono contemplate nella ricerca.


----------



## spleen (10 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Una recente ricerca ha rivelato che il *colore dei capelli di una donna* può notevolmente *influenzare* il modo in cui il *sesso opposto* percepisce la sua *personalità* e la sua *sensualità*. Sembra quindi, che *gli uomini prediligano le bionde*, ritenendole visibilmente *più giovanili* e attribuendo loro un *aspetto più sano* rispetto alle more. Riflettendo la lunga tradizione dei *vecchi stereotipi* sulle bionde, inoltre, il genere maschile giudica le *donne dai capelli chiari* anche *sessualmente più affascinanti*.


Rossa.


----------



## 7up (10 Ottobre 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Rossa.


A trovarme di rosse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Ottobre 2021)

La bionda stupisce, la mora rapisce e la rossa colpisce. 
In un paese dove prevalentemente ci sono more, la bionda è un eccezione che attira. Nei paesi nordici il problema non sussiste. 
In Irlanda fai scorta di rosse


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Una recente ricerca ha rivelato che il *colore dei capelli di una donna* può notevolmente *influenzare* il modo in cui il *sesso opposto* percepisce la sua *personalità* e la sua *sensualità*. Sembra quindi, che *gli uomini prediligano le bionde*, ritenendole visibilmente *più giovanili* e attribuendo loro un *aspetto più sano* rispetto alle more. Riflettendo la lunga tradizione dei *vecchi stereotipi* sulle bionde, inoltre, il genere maschile giudica le *donne dai capelli chiari* anche *sessualmente più affascinanti*.


Una ricercona proprio


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2021)

Rossa.
Ma anche bionda.
Ma pure le more.
Ecco, le calve no,  quelle le escludo.
Oddio, poi dipende...
Chi ha fatto questo sondaggio?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Rossa.
> Ma anche bionda.
> Ma pure le more.
> Ecco, le calve no,  quelle le escludo.
> Oddio, poi dipende...


Potevi dire basta che respiri.
Facevi prima  



danny ha detto:


> Chi ha fatto questo sondaggio?


Credo uno di quei giornali che trovi dal barbiere


----------



## patroclo (11 Ottobre 2021)

Da buon bravo mediomen rientro nella "ricerca", ma non mi ero mai dato spiegazioni del genere, anzi, non me le sono proprio date (gusti?).

Statisticamente posso dire di essere rimasto deluso dalle bionde .....scure tutta la vita!!


----------



## Lostris (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una domanda?
> Io dove rientro?
> Colore dei miei capelli...zucchero filato...


Lavorando nel settore moda ho spesso a che fare con pantoni e referenze colore di vario tipo.

Zucchero filato non mi si era mai presentato, ho fatto anche una rapida ricerca e comunque non mi è chiaro… esattamente qual è la nuance?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

È un mix tra il primo e il terzo...ma  molto più chiaro con un retro di biondo.... è veramente bello come colore e mi sta divinamente...
L unico inconveniente è che dura molto poco...
A furia di tingermi i capelli diventerò calva
Se potevo allegavo una foto .ma...non mi sembra il caso


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2021)

Credo che la ricerca sia fatta sulle tipologie naturali: bionde, more o rosse
perché riguardano non solo il colore dei capelli, ma anche degli occhi, della pelle, della peluria ecc...

Se ce n'è una sugli uomini, posso dire che i rossi non mi hanno mai attratta fisicamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> Credo che la ricerca sia fatta sulle tipologie naturali: bionde, more o rosse
> perché riguardano non solo il colore dei capelli, ma anche degli occhi, della pelle, della peluria ecc...
> 
> Se ce né una sugli uomini, posso dire che i rossi non mi hanno mai attratta fisicamente.


Nemmeno a me le rosse.
Anche se da me di loro c’è un detto….


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2021)

forse riguarda il detto che siano molto "calienti"...?


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> forse riguarda il detto che siano molto "calienti"...?


Te lo devo scrivere? Sicura?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> i rossi non mi hanno mai attratta fisicamente


ah, nemmeno io 




Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te lo devo scrivere? Sicura?


quello del tetto e della cantina ?


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> È un mix tra il primo e il terzo...ma molto più chiaro con un retro di biondo



se non sono daltonico, per me il primo è bianco, il terzo è simile ad un rosa 
ed esce un qualcosa di biondo?


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te lo devo scrivere? Sicura?


Non so... per me non c'è problema, ma non vorrei urtare la sensibilità degli altri   


Ulisse ha detto:


> ah, nemmeno io


rosso malpelo?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se non sono daltonico, per me il primo è bianco, il terzo è simile ad un rosa
> ed esce un qualcosa di biondo?


Certo perché essendo di base scura per ottenere certe tonalità mi devo decolorare...e quindi il risultato finale è un mix...ma ti assicuro decisamente naturale!!!


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se non sono daltonico, per me il primo è bianco, il terzo è simile ad un rosa
> ed esce un qualcosa di biondo?


va bene anche per un rosso


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> rosso malpelo?


intendevo nemmeno a me piacciono i rossi
veramente nemmeno i bruni ed i biondi 

per la fretta, scritta in quel modo, sembrava fossi io rosso


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> va bene anche per un rosso


non sono rosso, sono bruno.
e sto rosa sulla mia testa non salirà mai


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo perché essendo di base scura per ottenere certe tonalità mi devo decolorare...e quindi il risultato finale è un mix...ma *ti assicuro decisamente naturale!!!*


In effetti ci son tanti bambini con i capelli rosa nelle nursery...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> In effetti ci son tanti bambini con i capelli rosa nelle nursery...


Esattamente...
Scherzi a parte è un rosino chiaro.... delicato

Sembra naturale veramente...


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

rusa de cavei 
gulusa de usei 

el puse bun di ross 
la sgiaca so pa in dal pos


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> rusa de cavei
> gulusa de usei
> 
> el puse bun di ross
> la sgiaca so pa in dal pos


Esattamente...


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Ottobre 2021)

Vedo che ci intendiamo….


----------



## Ulisse (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sembra naturale veramente


Si si 
Come il surimi per fare le chele di granchio


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> rusa de cavei
> gulusa de usei
> 
> el puse bun di ross
> la sgiaca so pa in dal pos


La prima rima è quello che si dice dappertutto, tranne in Irlanda forse 

La seconda non la sapevo, fortissima 

 i rossi del forum ci prenderanno a mazzate


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Si si
> Come il surimi per fare le chele di granchio


Mi spiace...
Ma devi credere sulla parola...
È super naturale...


----------



## Vera (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mi spiace...
> Ma devi credere sulla parola...
> È super naturale...


Puoi dire che è un bel rosa ma naturale no, dai. A meno che tu non sia un personaggio anime


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Puoi dire che è un bel rosa ma naturale no, dai. A meno che tu non sia un personaggio anime


..... perché non riesco a postare le foto... altrimenti ne mettevo una solo dei capelli


----------



## Vera (11 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ..... perché non riesco a postare le foto... altrimenti ne mettevo una solo dei capelli


Io non sto mica dicendo che non possano donarti od essere belli. Era il "naturali" che mi ha fatto sorridere. Anche una simpatica signora che conosco, nonna di una mia allieva, ha i capelli viola. È stupenda. Non posso però dire che sembrino naturali.


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> La prima rima è quello che si dice dappertutto, tranne in Irlanda forse
> 
> La seconda non la sapevo, fortissima
> 
> i rossi del forum ci prenderanno a mazzate


Poi ci sarebbe anche 

cinc ghei puse ma ross

ma e‘ riferito a cose e non a persone


----------



## ologramma (12 Ottobre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ..... perché non riesco a postare le foto... altrimenti ne mettevo una solo dei capelli


sai che qui abbiamo messo le foto degli occhi ? 
Nel senso ,ravvicinati quindi solo il colore ,qualcuno la foto intera senza viso ma con la lingeria  e li è scoppiato il casino .
Di altre ne abbiamo apprezzato la figura e il viso


----------



## MariLea (12 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Poi ci sarebbe anche
> 
> cinc ghei puse ma ross
> 
> ma e‘ riferito a cose e non a persone


Giusto per il vino   anche io lo preferisco rosso e robusto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai che qui abbiamo messo le foto degli occhi ?
> Nel senso ,ravvicinati quindi solo il colore ,qualcuno la foto intera senza viso ma con la lingeria  e li è scoppiato il casino .
> Di altre ne abbiamo apprezzato la figura e il viso


Meglio restare nell' anonimato allora...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Puoi dire che è un bel rosa ma naturale no, dai. A meno che tu non sia un personaggio anime


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> View attachment 9658


Ecco più o meno così 
Per quanto riguarda il colore dei capelli...taglio e resto...non c entrano un ... cazz


----------



## bravagiulia75 (13 Ottobre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> va bene anche per un rosso
> View attachment 9657


Bella sta foto...non l avevo vista prima ..
Ecco... così...solo che io li ho più corti i capelli!!?


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Potevi dire basta che respiri.
> Facevi prima


Noi uomini non guardiamo mai il capello nell'uovo.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te lo devo scrivere? Sicura?


Mia moglie era rossa.
Da quando è diventata bionda in effetti si è molto raffreddata.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie era rossa.
> Da quando è diventata bionda in effetti si è molto raffreddata.


Con te, naturalmente.


----------



## danny (15 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Con te, naturalmente.


Ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente.


Il trucco é mischiarle


----------



## Vera (15 Ottobre 2021)

Alla fine, dalle risposte, si evince che anche questo sondaggio è utile come la forchetta nel brodo


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Alla fine, dalle risposte, si evince che anche questo sondaggio è utile come la forchetta nel brodo


Avevi dubbi? Io la uso la forchetta col brodo per i tortellini quando non ce ne sta quasi più nel piatto


----------



## Vera (15 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Avevi dubbi? Io la uso la forchetta col brodo per i tortellini quando non ce ne sta quasi più nel piatto


Questa cosa ad una modenese non bisogna dirla


----------



## perplesso (15 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Questa cosa ad una modenese non bisogna dirla


finchè c'è brodo da soddisfazione il cucchiaio.  senza brodo, meglio la forchetta,


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> finchè c'è brodo da soddisfazione il cucchiaio.  senza brodo, meglio la forchetta,


Ora ti blocco


----------



## perplesso (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ora ti blocco


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Alla fine, dalle risposte, si evince che anche questo sondaggio è utile come la forchetta nel brodo


Va tutto bene se fa ridere. Comunque io per i tortellini uso l'imbuto.


----------



## Vera (16 Ottobre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va tutto bene se fa ridere. Comunque io per i tortellini uso l'imbuto.


Approvo.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Dicembre 2021)

io sono mora, ho i capelli castano scuro proprio freddo senza nessuna sfumatura. E ho la carnagione chiara e gli occhi cervini. Classica mora, insomma. 
Sulla sensualità diciamo che sono stata sempre corteggiata e osservata dai ragazzi con fare malizioso, quindi forse la mora attrae. 
Come a me attrae l’uomo Moro non so perché, a pelle sento che i capelli scuri siano più sensuali. 
Devo dire che un paio di ragazzi che conosco hanno lasciato le bionde e adessohanno more, non so se sia un caso 
Soltanto una coppia sposata sono entrambi biondi, lei proprio bionda oro e lui biondo scuro… Il resto dei ragazzi li vedo sempre accoppiati a more 
O in Sicilia le bionde scarseggiano o non saprei


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2021)

in teoria una quota di bionde sicule c'è dai tempi dei Normanni.  La Leotta catanese mi risulta, ad esempio


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Dicembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> in teoria una quota di bionde sicule c'è dai tempi dei Normanni.  La Leotta catanese mi risulta, ad esempio


E intanto siamo quasi tutte more, dico davvero. Diletta Leotta è un’eccezione e poi siamo sicuri sia sicula di sangue al 100%?  di solito comunque qui dalle mie parti siamo tutti mori


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> E intanto siamo quasi tutte more, dico davvero. Diletta Leotta è un’eccezione e poi siamo sicuri sia sicula di sangue al 100%?  di solito comunque qui dalle mie parti siamo tutti mori


Io ho un casino di colleghe sicule...
Quasi tutte chiare...
E...belle in carne
Infatti quando sentono che io sono sempre a stecchetto mi prendono per matta!!


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho un casino di colleghe sicule...
> Quasi tutte chiare...
> E...belle in carne
> Infatti quando sentono che io sono sempre a stecchetto mi prendono per matta!!


Diciamo Sicilia sud siamo tutti mori. Forse vengono da qualche altra zona, strano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Diciamo Sicilia sud siamo tutti mori. Forse vengono da qualche altra zona, strano


Non vi sarete mischiati troppo...


----------



## ologramma (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Diciamo Sicilia sud siamo tutti mori. Forse vengono da qualche altra zona, strano


ricorda i normanni  che hanno fatto uno scambio culturale  nella tua bellissima isola


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> io sono mora, ho i capelli castano scuro proprio freddo senza nessuna sfumatura. E ho la carnagione chiara e gli occhi cervini. Classica mora, insomma.
> Sulla sensualità diciamo che sono stata sempre corteggiata e osservata dai ragazzi con fare malizioso, quindi forse la mora attrae.
> Come a me attrae l’uomo Moro non so perché, a pelle sento che i capelli scuri siano più sensuali.
> Devo dire che un paio di ragazzi che conosco hanno lasciato le bionde e adessohanno more, non so se sia un caso
> ...


cervini perchè hai le corna come i cervi?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> E intanto siamo quasi tutte more, dico davvero. Diletta Leotta è un’eccezione e poi siamo sicuri sia sicula di sangue al 100%?  di solito comunque qui dalle mie parti siamo tutti mori


ma anche no. famiglia di ex moglie tutti di Catania. Biondi, occhi azzurro ghiaccio e pelle chiara.


----------



## Rose1994 (7 Dicembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> cervini perchè hai le corna come i cervi?


AHAHAHHHHAHA ODDIO @Arcistufo spero di no  comunque sono tra il verde e il marrone  dicono si chiamino proprio cervini


----------



## Ulisse (7 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> quindi forse la mora attrae.


Mi confonde la cosa.
Ma nn era basta che respiri?


----------



## MariLea (10 Dicembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> AHAHAHHHHAHA ODDIO @Arcistufo spero di no  comunque sono tra il verde e il marrone  dicono si chiamino proprio cervini


 corvini


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Dicembre 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> corvini


Corvini si dice dei  capelli, ma che stai dicendo?


----------



## MariLea (11 Dicembre 2021)

Infatti pensavo ti riferissi ai capelli, gli occhi se danno sul giallo sono cervoni...


----------

